# Süßwasserquallen



## Abcabaac (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab letztens malwas davon gehört, dass es in manchen Seen Deutschlands (eingeschleppte) Süßwaserquallen geben soll.

Hat die auch schonmal jemand im Teich gesichtet? Und/oder Erfahrung mit diesen Tierchen gesammelt?

Liebe Grüße,
Abcabaac


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Süßwasserquallen*

Hi,

Süßwasserquallen sind auch hier heimisch. Nur treten sie sehr selten als Qualle auf. Diese Quallen entwickeln sich erst als festsitzender Polyp, nur wenn das Wasser sich entsprechend erwärmt werden die Quallen abgestoßen (sind praktisch nicht anderes als ausschwärmende Geschlechtsteile )

MfG Frank


----------



## Abcabaac (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Süßwasserquallen*

Hm, interessant. Sind die dann so klein, dass man die nicht sieht?


----------



## Teichfreund (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Süßwasserquallen*

Hi Abcabaac,

es ist schon sehr viele Jahre her, da habe ich in einem See einmal unglaublich viele Süßwasserquallen gesehen. Das ganze Wasser war voll. Da war ich noch in der Schule und habe unserem Bio-Lehrer ein paar Exemplare mitgebracht. Wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere hatten die einen Durchmesser von etwa 2,5 bis 3 cm und waren weiß. Eine Erklärung für dieses Phänomen habe ich leider nie bekommen. Was mich heute noch erstaunt ist, dass die Quallen ausschließlich an einem See vorkamen, obwohl mehrere Seen in direkter Nähe sind.

Grüße, Markus

Ps: Lernt man mit deinem Namen das ABC?


----------



## Abcabaac (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Süßwasserquallen*

Hm, interessant... also müsste man sie in einen Teich importieren, wenn man welche will. Die Frage ist nur, ob das dem Ökosystem schadet oder welche Auswirkungen das hätte...

Abcabaac ist beim Spielen eines Computerspiels entstanden... ein Spiel, bei dem man ziemlich schnell sterben konnte und immer wieder nen Namen eingeben musste, wenn man neu anfing... da hab ich irgendwann ziemlich wahllos auf die Tasten gehauen und da kam Abcabaac raus.


----------



## labeo (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Süßwasserquallen*

Hallo,

hier mal ein Link zum Thema.  http://wien.orf.at/stories/533797/

Die Tiere kann man fast jedes Jahr um diese Zeit sehen und problemlos einfangen (am besten vom Boot aus). Ich hab auch schon mal überlegt welche mit zu nehmen, aber ich trau mich nicht so recht sie in den Teich zu setzen. Wobei sie toll zu beobachten sind...

Gruß,
Erwin


----------



## uwe jur. (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Süßwasserquallen*

In Urfeld bei Wesseling kenne ich ein kleinen Tümpel wo man jedes Jahr die Quallen sehen kann. Ich habe da mal geangelt und  getaucht. Sieht schon Cool aus, da man eigentlich damit hierzulande nicht unbedingt rechnet.


----------

